# Sarah Kirkland Snider



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Young and innovative composer that deserves a lot more limelight from the public.

http://sarahkirklandsnider.com/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sarah_Kirkland_Snider


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I feel pretty bad that I didn't include a sample track of her composition for people here to adjudicate so basically here you go folks.


----------

